# interior removal question Cruze LTZ



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

ok, i need to know if anyone has a write up or blown up pic of how to remove the back deck tray where the 6x 9's are installed. I want to install some new speakers back there but i dont want to break a bunch of clips pulling it apart. any help is appreciated. thanks. larry


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

PM Me, I have the whole guide, pictures and step by step.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

thanks man.


----------

